# Lung Ying



## weepingpalm (Jun 25, 2005)

im relatively new to this forum, and just currious to see whom else trains lung ying. if so, where and whom is your sifu? any response is apprecitated
thanks

weepingpalm


----------



## clfsean (Jun 25, 2005)

Lung ying is a little rare to come across. Everybody I know that practices posts on the Southern Forum.


----------



## weepingpalm (Jun 25, 2005)

right! i know which one youre talking about,im also on there too. but im always looking to find those i dont know


----------



## clfsean (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah I've seen you posting there. But I got a feeling most of the lung ying players, when they do post, do so in an area that they're used to & post with people they've actually touched hands with.


----------



## infenix (Jun 26, 2005)

Two more places to find dragoners:-


http://forum.dmaa.co.uk/index.php 

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9 
 Rgds,
 David


----------



## weepingpalm (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks for the link. its a small forum, but im sure ill get some use out of it anyways.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome, if you know any other guys who like to post, invite them here, I would love to have a much more active southern group, as well as CMA in general.

 - MT Senior Mod - 
7starmantis
Adam C


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 28, 2005)

i thought "ying" was "form".  making Lung Ying mean Dragon Form.  am i wrong? :idunno:


----------



## infenix (Jun 28, 2005)

In this case, it's "Dragon Sign".

Rgds,
David


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks for the clarification


----------



## clfsean (Jun 28, 2005)

It's the same character... &#24418;But it's Ying4 in Cantonese, Xing2 in Pinyin... definition == form, shape, appearance

Not far off... but not quite it.


----------



## HarryJD (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am just starting Lung Ying tonight in fact.

I have practised Aikido and Tae Kwondo in the past and then developed a strong, focused interest in the CMA's. In a martial, philosopical and religious form.

I find that Lung ying holds the aspects I am looking for in a CMA. Such as martial, exercise, breathing, Chi gung, meditation, etc.
The school is in Co. Meath, Republic of Ireland and I will train under Sifu Nick Costello.

Will keep updated as I practise in the club.

Harry J.D.

______________________________________________________________


----------



## HarryJD (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey,

well, I attended my first class last night like I was saying in my previous post.
It was amazing. Everything that was said and done was exactly 'right.' At one time during the class, I began to learn the Dragon stance, and use it within movement, amongst other things.

I was asked to take the stance initially and hold it. A while later I was allowed to come out of it ! 

I certainly find myself so very lucky to have found this.


Harry J.D.

____________________________________________________________


----------



## king midas (Sep 9, 2009)

I am currently looking for a legitamate lung ying school  to train at in rochester ny. anyone know a good place to look im having a hard time finding somplace outside ny city. My current style is a mix of wing chun and muay thai, but i recently learned about lung ying and have become absolutly entranced by it. Any help would be very much appreciated! thank you all kindly -midas-


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2009)

king midas said:


> I am currently looking for a legitamate lung ying school  to train at in rochester ny. anyone know a good place to look im having a hard time finding somplace outside ny city. My current style is a mix of wing chun and muay thai, but i recently learned about lung ying and have become absolutly entranced by it. Any help would be very much appreciated! thank you all kindly -midas-



Welcome to Martial Talk!  Wish I could help you, I tried a search in your area and nothing turned up, but maybe some of our other members have more info. Good luck on your search and happy posting!


----------



## king midas (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks same to you! i"m still looking and like i said, any and all information on or related to lung ying in gerneral as well as where to train in my area would be very much appreciated. thank you all and happy training!


----------



## king midas (Sep 14, 2009)

Still searching any info on where to find a legitimate lung ying school in or near rochester ny. any information on the style in general would be very much appreaciated, this seems to be a pretty rare style.


----------



## king midas (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know Sifu Kevin Hall, and if so Do you know how to reach him?


----------

